# I am new on here...



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

I am new...my name is Paloke... My car is the 05 GTO... I love it... hehe... it is good to me... way better than a mustang   :cheers: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome aboard and congrates on the goat


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

thank yaz lol... i love it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

perfect car just like mine (then he looks to the right hummmm)


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

what is the HMMM about???


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

No one is responding... look at this i am BORED NOW!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

better than the car


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

i dont think so... GTO= Better than my face


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

its 11:15 pm most of them are pooped in bed


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

less pics of the car more of you ive got the same car in the garage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

well its 12:15 for me... so YA!!....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

party poopers


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

stupid me lol...happy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

o boy o boy o boy


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

dont get to excited...everything you see is off limits....including the car...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

hell i got the same car not the extra accessory


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

lol...haha... anyways... i am outtie... got me some sleeping to do... laters


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

beauty sleep it is


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

someone wants attention


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

WOW!!! 
Beautiful Goat for A beautiful girl!!! :seeya: 
welcome to the family arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

so we are importing women and their goats now huh? lol


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

hey now wait a minute... what is wrong with me? HUH ???


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

nothing at all except your hooked up!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome to the group. Looks like we have another chica in the posse. You are not alone. 


Are you planning on modifying your car at all?

What did you dirve before?


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

97 mustang... still have it thoughh so ya... how many girls are on here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

your the third.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Who the hell says "laters" still?!? I give the car a 10 and the girl a 7.5+...... lost some points for the "laters" comment. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

german for im horny


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I dunno, she seems to be kinda........stuck up. anybody else get that vibe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> dont get to excited...everything you see is off limits....including the car...
> *cropped smoochy pic*


this is where I gathered she was stuck up.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I dunno, she seems to be kinda........stuck up. anybody else get that vibe?


Mike, Mike, Mike, it's a girl on the internet... what did you expect?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

SOME girls on the internet are more open minded and easy going....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

it prob the captain of porn (mike) messen with us trying to get 2x the post whoring


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I am not the captain of porn, I am the captain of PICS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

hardcore pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

wait, you think this chic is me? that can be resolved in a jiffy. 05GTO, would you kindly compare IP addresses of these posts and tell me if they match.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> hardcore pics


pssht, you know you want my collection!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

truth be known i prob have one just like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ya know, we could share!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> this is where I gathered she was stuck up.


I am right here...  I am not....grrr... oh well you can thank what ya want... im not here for a popularity contest... just love GTO's


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

Okie I just want to say this, because I dont want anyone getting the wrong impression.. I am not stuck up, so please dont say that about me, expecially when i see you saying it... ya know?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome :seeya: don't worry bought big-mike or gto dealer there just jelous there not the only 2 women on the board anymore :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

mikes busy be back later or maybe never


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> Okie I just want to say this, because I dont want anyone getting the wrong impression.. I am not stuck up, so please dont say that about me, expecially when i see you saying it... ya know?


since you were nice, I will be nice in return.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> mikes busy be back later or maybe never


I aint NEVER too busy to talk cars!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> Okie I just want to say this, because I dont want anyone getting the wrong impression.. I am not stuck up, so please dont say that about me, expecially when i see you saying it... ya know?


I'll be nice..... at least you're not an ass.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

i am not a she/he damnit lol... i am a woman!! GRRRR


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

naughty


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Come on guy's,you are being sucked in,get a grip.She is nice looking ,young,and you are wasting your time.She is looking for you to boost her ego and you are falling for it.Young and not sure of herself,she is using the same thing that most companies use,youthful sex,and no you won't hit it.You are thinking with your other head.I have two daughter's and have told them both do not confuse being young and sexy with what your true goal's are,you will just be treated as a bimbo and not someone that should demand respect for being a woman.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Come on guy's,you are being sucked in,get a grip.She is nice looking ,young,and you are wasting your time.She is looking for you to boost her ego and you are falling for it.Young and not sure of herself,she is using the same thing that most companies use,youthful sex,and no you won't hit it.You are thinking with your other head.I have two daughter's and have told them both do not confuse being young and sexy with what your true goal's are,you will just be treated as a bimbo and not someone that should demand respect for being a woman.


Excuse me? Boost my ego? I dont think so. If I wanted to do that I would join some stupid forum about chearleading or something stupid like that. But, no, I am on a car one. I love cars. I might not be an expert but I do. All I know is this... I could care less for the attention on here about me. I would much rather talk about my car. and if all were gonna talk about is me being a bimbo, i am just going to leave. I dont need this. Its stupid. 


~*~*~*~On a better note....what do you guys think about strips on the hood of the car... two down the center... (silver) or are there any other suggestions... maybe even pics i can look at?


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I knew you would respond to show your maturity,so if you are not about sex.Why the pic's of the belly button jewelery and sucking face with who ever.If you want to talk car's let's keep it real.We have other female member's here and they have not posted in the manner in which you did.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

okie thats fine... i can deal with that... we can drop it now and move on... i am not going to fight over it because that IS the childish thing to do.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Correct,I hope you understand where I'm coming from.I have two young ladies that are about your age and just hate to see a pretty young lady thinking that sex is the only thing that will get them ahead.Again,if you want to talk car's,let's keep it real.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

auh party pooper


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

redrocketgto said:


> Correct,I hope you understand where I'm coming from.I have two young ladies that are about your age and just hate to see a pretty young lady thinking that sex is the only thing that will get them ahead.Again,if you want to talk car's,let's keep it real.


i would like to say though... that i dont really think like that...promise... i just want everyone to really understand that...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I like your avatar and agree with your post, why would anyone join a forum and immediately start posting pictures.
> 
> Here is a thread from a flame board, 3 or 4 guys pretended to be young beautiful Russian Ladies and signed onto a Harley board. It is funny as hell.
> 
> http://flametruth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=806


thats what i was thinken just playing it along


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

That's all good, I am just trying to keep this on the up and up,If you have something relenvant to what ever,post it.Not this BS she is trying to get across.


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey everyone look at me. I'm soooooooo hot. 



Who cares.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice ls2 stickers i wll need black i think


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I dont really care if she is hot or ugly, skinny or fat, dressed or naked, on here its all about cars. If she wants to post pics, let her. But she wont get any attention from me or any of the other guys who are here to talk cars only.

Now, chic, onto your original question. If you want to do stripes, I can find you pics. Actually, I can find a pic of just about anything really.


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I dont really care if she is hot or ugly, skinny or fat, dressed or naked, on here its all about cars. If she wants to post pics, let her. But she wont get any attention from me or any of the other guys who are here to talk cars only.
> 
> Now, chic, onto your original question. If you want to do stripes, I can find you pics. Actually, I can find a pic of just about anything really.


c'mon mike, naked is always ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

oh sure, it always is, but not to be done in your first 100 posts. Wait til everyone knows you, and likes you based on personality. THEN start posting up the hottie pics.

I should write a post on forum etiquette.


----------



## ToddO (Oct 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh sure, it always is, but not to be done in your first 100 posts. Wait til everyone knows you, and likes you based on personality. THEN start posting up the hottie pics.
> 
> I should write a post on forum etiquette.


 :agree :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

:agree naked female is always better


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

but not at first!


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank's guy's for backing me on this,I agree with Big Mike let your personality come through first,before making your self look like a slut and the slut's egging her on.Please let's not turn this into a sex site,I like my goat and the guy's and ladies here that have something of interest to say or post a pic of,and I do mean ladies if you get my drift.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

you calling me a slut


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

We are all slut's in our own way,this is just not the place for it,IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

now, come on, no point in calling names to one another. So she posted a pic, at least it wasnt a bikini pic. She came on, made a newbie mistake, lets not make her pay for it over and over again. Remember, we are here to teach, educate and learn at the same time. So instead of bashing, lets get to learning and/or teaching. I mean, come on guys, she drives the AUTOBAHN !!! She does speeds daily we only dream of doing on our way to work.

For me, lets start showing her a little respect ok? I have never asked yall for anything and this time, I am.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hell i do 90 at least once a day sometimes more


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

the cavy kinda dies @ 95. lol


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

okay so basically this is a car site, yet ALL of you are still talking about sex and sluts.... when it is apparent that I stopped all that talking about it and said fine and i understand. Please correct me if I am wrong. Can we please get back to cars instead of this? its a waist of time on here... you want to talk about that.. PM each other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

co truck will do 120 peg + 700 rpm in overdrive


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

id still like to know your name.

*edit* found it. PALOKE is this young ladies name.

Anyway, what mods you got done, or plan on doing to the goat? What exotic cars do you normally see on the autobahn?


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Big Mike ,I am done with it,I agree we should teach and educate,I am sorry but I just did'nt agree with the way she came on to the board.I would give anything to go back to Germany with my goat,I spent 3yrs in Ludwigsburgh just north of Stuttgart where the Mercedes Benz plant is located.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

The car I see the most is a SMART... (its like a bug in the way that when you see one you are suppose to say smart then punch the person next to you.) this is what they look like
http://akasa.ca/smart/smartcar_angled_large.jpg
They are so weird and SMALL...
I also seen a couple austin martins....raced one on the auto... and lost  BAD! lol....

I am not sure what to do to my car, or even really know what I can do... like i said before.. i dont know much about cars, but i love them. and hey you got to start somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

ask anyone here, when it comes to racing or modifying, I am one of the main people you want to talk to. I am not GTO specific, as there is a crapload I am learning about this car but I have a TON of experience in everything that makes up a car, drag racing, and what does and does not work on an engine.

So, if you have ANY questions, dont be afraid to write to me. I will never get upset, agitated, or angry at any member here for asking a question. the only stupid questions are the ones you dont ask.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

my man.


----------



## billybob (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate her because she's an annoying smile, not because of her pics. Let her show her buttocks for all i care


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

billybob said:


> I hate her because she's an annoying ****, not because of her pics. Let her show her **** for all i care


DAMN!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

billybob said:


> I hate her because she's an annoying ****, not because of her pics. Let her show her **** for all i care


OK moderator, I've already heard enough of billybob.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

I hope you arent talking about me because you have no idea who i am...THIS IS CARS not high school BS


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> OK moderator, I've already heard enough of billybob.


 :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> I hope you arent talking about me because you have no idea who i am...THIS IS CARS not high school BS


 :agree :rofl:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Just started to read this thread this morning at work. Hey, GTOchick, welcome to the forum! And if you want to put up pics of your car or yourself feel free. They were the highlite of my morning!! :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

hornball count? +1

lol


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hornball count? +1
> 
> lol


WOW! Mike, of all people! Tell me you didn't look at her first post more than once? (twice, three times...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I looked, analyzed, noticed a few things, then went back to looking at my wallpaper of two blondes in santa hats.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> Excuse me? Boost my ego? I dont think so. *If I wanted to do that I would join some stupid forum about chearleading or something stupid like that.* But, no, I am on a car one. I love cars. I might not be an expert but I do. All I know is this... I could care less for the attention on here about me. I would much rather talk about my car. and if all were gonna talk about is me being a bimbo, i am just going to leave. I dont need this. Its stupid.
> 
> 
> ~*~*~*~On a better note....what do you guys think about strips on the hood of the car... two down the center... (silver) or are there any other suggestions... maybe even pics i can look at?


I recent that comment my 6yr old daughter is in cheerleading and my wife used to cheer and there not "stupid", not all cheerleaders and stupid bimbos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

a 6 year old cheerleader? ok, THAT has to be adorable.... sis boom bah, rah rah rah.

lol

Ya gotta understand where she is coming from. The girl joined a car site to share in her love for the vehicle and to maybe learn more about it. Apparently she is into racing, modifying and learning. So instead of nitpicking her, lets learn where she wants to go with it, what her goals are, and treat her like one of the guys. Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

:agree :agree


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

She started at 4yrs old it is quite watching them , maybe one day she will make daddy rich LOL!! j/k. Anyway yeah I understand where your coming from.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just wondering :confused Why is there so many replies to this thread? Could it be that a pretty girl started it. so what she posted pics of her self , she also posted pics of her car on this sight and that did not get as much fan fare. I also think in the begining of this thread someone asked her for more pics of herself because they have the same car in the garage . So welcome chic nice car to bad its out of commision right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

she is doing the extreme weight saving mods, its not wrecked, its aerodynamic! lol


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Big Mike, how about changing your avatar?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

to what? Do you want the two blondes that are my wallpaper?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Uh, Ok!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

pm sent, I will update my avatar when the site is active.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :d


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I like his avatar. I love it when the GTO hunches down on its hind legs like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

when I update my avatar, I will make that pic my sig.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I just read through this post and have come to the following conclusion:

I just wasted 15 minutes of my life that I can never get back :confused :shutme


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

RedRocketGTO said:


> We have other female member's here and they have not posted in the manner in which you did.



:agree  

Uhhh...welcome to the board chic, from a sister goatgirl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

another female huh? HOWDY!


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

big_mike said:


> another female huh? HOWDY!












Hello there. :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

you so crazy! So, got any pics of your ride to share? or of the gathering?

with your permission, may I IM you?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTOchick, you out there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I sure hope so! we need some female representation !!!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Luv that Orange*

Well this is my first post. Hello to all :cheers The name is SloTymer. The car is 05 GTO. The color is Torrid Red. That said, I'm thinkin on trading for that new orange 06 model. Man, I think that just looks bad assed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

figures...yall are throwin away 05's and I would do anything to dump my cavy for one.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I just read through this post and have come to the following conclusion:
> 
> I just wasted 15 minutes of my life that I can never get back :confused :shutme


That is so true lol..... :rofl: :willy: :cheers :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

hiya chick!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

heyz.... lala


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

hiya. Umm, the pic you first posted on here, you should make the headshot of that pic your sig. Not that this pic is bad, I just think the other one represents your natural beauty better.


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

I didnt even know yo guys could see it... b/c i cant! :confused


----------



## golfgoat (Dec 22, 2004)

welcome to goat land. great pics and the car is nice too. Mine is an 04 M6. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

chic, I mean Paloke, you need to change your preferences so you can see sigs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

under this title

*Thread Display Options*

click the first option box to see sigs. Actually, all 3 should be checked off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome to the GTO forum... *psss* watch out for that guy bigmike* ... LMAO... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah yeah, im no threat to any females. 

*snicker*


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I dunno why everyone rags on you... I think you are very beautiful.. and have talent driving muscle cars obviously.. thats a good thing ... any guy would be lucky to have you.. I am glad that you would introduce yourself by posting pics that are "legit" .. most of the people on here will not share personal photos .. because ?? I dunno??... anyhow cars are a part of people in this forum and people are a part of cars .. why is it so wrong to see pics of both.. guy/girl/crossdresser... whatever ...

anyhow .. the guys complaining in this post I think are just ragging on ya cus they feel threatened of a female being able to race and beat them... dont sweat it .. keep yer head up .. who cares what they say .. just wave your hair at um when u beat um down on the blacktop... :rofl: ...

:willy: arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> Well this is my first post. Hello to all :cheers The name is SloTymer. The car is 05 GTO. The color is Torrid Red. That said, I'm thinkin on trading for that new orange 06 model. Man, I think that just looks bad assed.



Welcome to the forum as well. I am in the same boat as you with the new Brazen Orange. I LOVE the color.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Welcome to the forum as well. I am in the same boat as you with the new Brazen Orange. I LOVE the color.


 :agree


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree



yeah man I have been begging the wife/boss all week to let me trade in the 05. The problem is that she wants an 07 Denali and I will not be able to get both in a short amount of time. I may just have to finance the Orange.


<sigh>

DAMNIT I HATE DILEMMAS!!!!!


I hate spelling dilemmas as well.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> yeah man I have been begging the wife/boss all week to let me trade in the 05. The problem is that she wants an 07 Denali and I will not be able to get both in a short amount of time. I may just have to finance the Orange.
> 
> 
> <sigh>
> ...


 :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

its the simple things in life that challenge us the most.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> its the simple things in life that challenge us the most.




shaddap!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

actually .. if you want you could send me a few more pics via *privet* messaging .. I need to build up my collection *pokes big_mike*.... :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------

